# Hot Engine?



## Phil's06 (Apr 14, 2007)

Ok my last sports car was like 9 years ago. Is it just me or does the engine put off alot of heat after drives? I only went to the store and back home a total of 5 miles, and then poped the hood to feal like the car was runing for hours. I was not driving hard eather was very easy on the gas. Am I just being parinoid? My bro in law that has a camaro thought it was extreamly hot for such a short ride. Ty in advance!


----------



## 1gto (Dec 3, 2006)

*Not HOT*

Normal for stock GTO, pull out your hood inserts and get your fans to turn on earlier will help.


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

yeah they throw out some heat and to make matters worse they are sensitive to heat thanks to the IAT location but they can either be relocated or tuned out or both. always feel like a weinie roast in there either that or the rice cooker.:cheers


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

i removed the rubber strip along the back above the fire wall. that will let some heat out there. i also had my skip plate "ventilated" with strategically cut holes to let the heat out down there too. you can look up my SS Intake on LS1GTO.com on making a real CAI and the Omega thermistor that reads intake air temp quicker than the stocker


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

svede1212 said:


> you can look up my SS Intake on LS1GTO.com on making a real CAI and the Omega thermistor that reads intake air temp quicker than the stocker


I'm interested. How 'bout a link?


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

There is a bunch of explosions a second with an internal combustion engine.
I wouldn't get to worried.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

PEARL JAM said:


> I'm interested. How 'bout a link?


here's a lot of reading  SS Intake


----------



## mtjoy (May 3, 2007)

You think there's a lot of heat now wait until you put on some headers. You can really feel it in the summer with the windows down and sitting in traffic. As the others have said this is perfectly normal.


----------

